# Another friend with another baby girl



## george83

So another of my close friends has just announced her baby is a girl. I'm happy for her - of course - and baby is healthy which is lovely but as soon as I saw her message another part of me felt like it died. How come some many other people get their precious baby girls :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Sorry - rant over!


----------



## xZoeyx

I can totally relate to this.

I've only got one child, a son (I'm pregnant with number 2) and it feels wrong to have suffered GD with my first baby but my Nan had not long died and I was desperate to carry her name on, I just longed for a girl for so many reason and hated finding out it was a boy. This time I'm less worried but I still feel that stab of pain every time someone announces they are having a girl.

And just to make matters worse, my best friend is pregnant, only 5 days behind me! And she is having a gender scan same day as me and she wants a boy but I can bet she has a girl and I have a boy, it would just be typical. I'm dreading finding out the sex this time but don't feel as worried as I've convinced myself I won't be having a girl anyway!


----------



## WackyMumof2

I've got 3 boys - 8, 7 and 8 months. We just WANT our girl and are hoping and praying that this last baby I am carrying is. 

It's a strange feeling not wanting to get attached to my pregnancy or to find out the sex. We will but I am scared. That said, if we don't get our little girl, I will be upset but it just means that God has a different plan for us and a 4th son won't be any less loved than his brothers. I think you need to find peace in yourself. It's not easy and I struggle some days but I think I'm okay. I pray you get your little girl too. <3


----------

